# Sticky  Not sure where to post?



## v-six

This forum is for discussion of Graphic Design, digital imaging (including photography), 3D rendering, and sound/video editing. Please be as specific as possible with the title of your post, it will help the right people find your thread.

If you have a question about one of thes following subjects, these are the appropriate forums:
-CD/DVD burning (software issues): post in Removable Media or the forum of your operating system.
-CD/DVD burning (hardware issues): post in Removable Media 
-Video cards, tv tuners, video capture cards, etc: post in Video Cards
-Sound card questions & related: post in Sound Cards
-Hardware question that doesn't fit in any of our categories? post in Other

Thanks for reading


----------

